# Best and Worst Horror Movie You've Ever Seen



## role_model (Sep 28, 2004)

My favorit scary movie is Halloween, or the first Friday the 13th

Whats your favorite scary movie??


----------



## Uchiha^Sasuke (Sep 28, 2004)

Ehm, favorite maybe "The Ring", but the scariest one I've ever seen is no doubt "It". I watched it when I was very small and I had nigthmares for the next few years because of it


----------



## Hajime Saitou (Sep 28, 2004)

well ill just pick the nightmare on elm street franchise, freddy has always been my favorite and the movies are more entertaining.


----------



## role_model (Sep 28, 2004)

there is no doubt "It" was a very scary movie but, I kinda feel that king is lossing his touch.  one of my other favorits are puppet master thats just a screwed up series but i just like the pupets.


----------



## Raikoh` (Sep 28, 2004)

The Exorcist ?_?


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 28, 2004)

I usually don't watch a lot of horror movies, but my favorite is The Ring.  I saw "The Birds" when I was five, and it totally freaked me out.


----------



## LaJon (Sep 28, 2004)

Hollywood movies don't scare me in the least because I know they're fake.  Now, if you show me something real then it'd probably freak me out a bit.


----------



## HeHateMe (Sep 28, 2004)

The Ring, Excorcist and if it was a movie, the new Doom game while playing in the dark alone.  Haha.


----------



## -Jiraiya- (Sep 28, 2004)

I like the "Nightmare on Elm Street" series as well but I think that the scariest movie ever made would be "Fire in the sky", anyone ever seen it?  Alien abduction stuff.


----------



## Sasuke-Kun (Sep 28, 2004)

Has to be telly-tubbies or some other sick program along those lines.


----------



## Saga-Sama (Sep 28, 2004)

The exorsist...


----------



## Itachi (Sep 28, 2004)

umm, i like: the ring verry much  its really cool  but Identity is really cool to and Secret window, i love those movies that got such unthinkable ends! i love it 


*lovin*


----------



## X2thaU (Sep 28, 2004)

Halloween and the Ring i guess, but texas chainsaw massacre scared me pretty badly


----------



## Ero-Simon (Sep 28, 2004)

I havent seen a horror film that scared me but my favourite is probably either the Alien series or Living dead trilogy for shear entertainment value. I like alo of others though.


----------



## Inactive Sarutobi (Sep 29, 2004)

The Exorcist, Childs Play, Friday the 13th, Halloween.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Sep 30, 2004)

Uzumaki, Ring, the Child's Play franchise (can't wait for Seed), and the original Halloween + H20.


----------



## iOWa (Sep 30, 2004)

The Ring  Not many movies that got a "weird" feeling trough the whole movie =)
Edit: Well if you can call The Thing a scary movie then it takes the place


----------



## Vaelen (Sep 30, 2004)

Don't really get scared by movies..  Well, except for the Munga trailer..   Haha, only iOWa knows what I'm talking about..


----------



## iOWa (Sep 30, 2004)

Vaelen said:
			
		

> Don't really get scared by movies..  Well, except for the Munga trailer..   Haha, only iOWa knows what I'm talking about..



haha, that one was a badass trailer  i dont get scared by movies either, but the movies that i mentioned have a special feeling.


----------



## Deserteur (Sep 30, 2004)

Invasion of the Body Snatchers

It's from 1978 but it's a great mvoie. It'll scare the hell out of you. Due to the fact that in those days you weren't able to make use of great effects it was very hard to scare the audience. It's the remuneration of Donald Sutherland, Leonard Nimoy and Jeff Goldblum that the movie is still so scary.


----------



## AngelSakura (Sep 30, 2004)

Rose red was really good
4 hour stephen king film ^^


----------



## Limit (Sep 30, 2004)

The Ring.

The Eye.

I couldn't finish The Eye... it seriously freaked me out :S


----------



## Ryuujin (Sep 30, 2004)

Bleh don't find to many movies that are really all that scary.  Saw "The Ring" my brother and I just ripped on it the whole time and thought it was pretty lame also thought it was funny as hell when the horse freaked out then got diced up from the boat heh heh.  And the same goes for those Freddie and Jason movies and all the others out there.  Wish they would have the guy and robots from Mystery Science Theater come in and rip on them, be great stuff.  =D


----------



## TiburoXx (Sep 30, 2004)

evil dead 1 and 2, hahaha great movies ^____^


----------



## Personal Jesus (Sep 30, 2004)

Limit said:
			
		

> The Ring.
> 
> The Eye.
> 
> I couldn't finish The Eye... it seriously freaked me out :S



Niiice. I've been meaning to watch The Eye. How is it compared to The Ring?


----------



## Anbu_33 (Sep 30, 2004)

only two movies that scared me , stir of echoes and the exorcist.


----------



## Kibagami Jubei (Sep 30, 2004)

ring. juon. i wanna see the american version though.  it too. hahah but now that i watch it the second time around it didn't scare me.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 1, 2004)

Seriously, The Eye scared the wits out of me. The Ring, on the other hand, bored me to death.

But the scariest of them all is Scary Movie 1 & 3...


----------



## kane_x (Oct 1, 2004)

Takashi Miike's awsome Audition. Definately.


----------



## Anime_Aries (Oct 1, 2004)

Usually movies don't scare me, but I have to admit that Texas Chainsaw Masacre and The Exorcist were freaky since they were based on actual events. But movies like Nightmare on Elm Street and Friday the Thirteenth aren't scary. For one I don't get the whole 'you die in your dreams you die in real life thing'...psh come on. And what's with all of the silent, never die, guys who keep coming after you *cough* Jason Voorhees and Michael Myers *cough*


----------



## Hajime Saitou (Oct 1, 2004)

Thats why they are movies you know? and its not just if you die in your dreams you die type of thing, freddy was granted certain powers from demons to be able to drag kids into nightmares and then kill them.As for jason he just has a special ability to regenrate tissue and michael well... they say he is a demon in a human body.You dont have to watch these movies to be scared, not many movies are scary i wasnt even scared of the thing it was just pure entertainment.When i watch slashers like nightmare on elm street or friday the 13th i watch it for the villians and to see them kill the teenagers, just pure entertainment =]


----------



## role_model (Oct 2, 2004)

actually texas chainsaw massace is very loosly based on a true story, none of the events in the movie happened they just based leatherface on a serial murder.  If you look it up and stuff you find that they shouldn't even put the based on a true story thing in there.  

Also he thing with the dying in your dreams is kind of a old wives tale, If you have ever had the dream where you are falling and wake up before you hit you should know that its said that if you hit you are supposed to die thats kinda where that comes into play. and when you speak of friday the 13th that was one of the best in genre of slasher because it has nothing to do with a super human killer that is one that could happen, mother kill campers 20 years after son drowned in camps lake (lol my bookmark has screen shots of jason drowning as a child it awsome)

I also say attack of they killer tomatos was a great movie


----------



## role_model (Oct 2, 2004)

Also just for the name sakes you should watch 
Kakashi(released in 2001 in Japan)
this one is awsome even without the name
Uzumaki(released in 2000 in Japan)


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Oct 2, 2004)

I think house of 1000 corpses.. that movie was horrendous


----------



## Majin Tenshinhan (Oct 2, 2004)

The Shining...


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 2, 2004)

I prefer not to watch scary movies lol. I just like plain comedy and action. No scary movies for me or i'll be screwed at night.


----------



## Hajime Saitou (Oct 2, 2004)

Majin Tenshinhan said:
			
		

> The Shining...


Yeah i just watched this after 7 years wich was the last time i saw it, great movie everyone should have seen this.


----------



## Shrimpie (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't really like scary movies, they just don't... scare me...


----------



## Anbu_33 (Oct 2, 2004)

Hajime Saitou said:
			
		

> Yeah i just watched this after 7 years wich was the last time i saw it, great movie everyone should have seen this.




damn forgot about that one , that also was really scary , well mostly only the first time i saw it , but still better than the rest.


----------



## Hajime Saitou (Oct 2, 2004)

aLkeMist said:
			
		

> I think house of 1000 corpses.. that movie was horrendous


Yeah pretty damn twisted man but my kinda movie


----------



## jeopardy (Oct 2, 2004)

Mine is an old one but it's still good; The thing.


----------



## fanime (Oct 3, 2004)

Scariest movies I saw: The Blob, Night Of The Living Dead, The Texas Chainsaw Massacre

Runner up: From Beyond (disturbed, sick, twisted etc. only movie I never finished watching it to the very end...brrrrr)

Scariest movie I ever saw by far: Alien(s) ("Birth" of an alien kept me haunting for quite some time)


----------



## DiemondDagger (Oct 3, 2004)

Glitter.


----------



## role_model (Oct 3, 2004)

lol I am scared to see glitter


----------



## Genma (Oct 3, 2004)

The Blob was good.


----------



## its fang (Oct 3, 2004)

the topic made me think of the movie scream even though that wasn't scary.

hmmm i would have to say exorcist 1 director's uncut. where tehy ahve the devil's face flash in certain areas and here face just looks nasty. not scary anymore but it was.

Saw looks good. coming out soon i think.


----------



## islington (Oct 4, 2004)

I don't really get scared by movies anymore. It's more of a vague "creeped out" feeling that, in my opinion, is worse. I'd have to say that the movie that 'scared' me the most was Ju-On: The Grudge. The creepiness factor makes it a favorite. (I'm actually anxious to see how the remake compares to the original.) Also, I really liked Silence of the Lambs and Se7en (I think they're pretty scary ).


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Oct 4, 2004)

islington said:
			
		

> I don't really get scared by movies anymore. It's more of a vague "creeped out" feeling that, in my opinion, is worse.


So true...


----------



## Hajime Saitou (Oct 4, 2004)

Well i got some more dvds yesterday, The From Dusk Till Dawn Box Set.The first movie is just GREAT the characters are very cool and the acting is also great, its not really scary but its a great horror film.While i dont really care for the 2nd the 3rd one was also greatm most of it doesnt seem like a horror film but its a great movie as a whole very entertaining.I also got the others, man that movie was good even though towards the end i knew what was gonna happen hehe.Anyway if anyone is interested here are my dvds Machinae Supremacy .Im going huge dvd shopping tomorow and will have TONS to add so ill update it tomorow or wed.


----------



## jeopardy (Oct 4, 2004)

freakiest and grossest movie i ever saw: suicide club. anybody who likes this movie should probably see a shrink or something.. ugh!


----------



## shizune (inactive) (Oct 4, 2004)

well, i like scary movie 3! it was hilarious! muahahaha

but if u mean horror films... then i'm not a big fan of this genre...


----------



## TheAM (Oct 4, 2004)

there is just one movie that is scary, the others!! it?s so good! the ring isnt scary at all. it would be good if the began to be serious


----------



## DiemondDagger (Oct 4, 2004)

> there is just one movie that is scary, the others!! it?s so good! the ring isnt scary at all. it would be good if the began to be serious



Nicole Kidman is hot. 

The best horror movies, aren't the ones that make you jump when you're watching them, they're the ones you're thinking about when you're alone, in a dark and uber scary place. 

It'd be like walking around in an abandoned house and then BAM!  Mariah Carey in pink hot pants begging for you to be her fan.  JESUS!


----------



## On1 (Oct 4, 2004)

Hmm lets see ..

Most scary one was The Ring .. 

And this one is not really scary but it has some scenes that will make you jump of your seat if you know what i mean  What lies beneath ..


----------



## Naruto_Theo (Oct 4, 2004)

WHAT?! HOW COME I HAVEN"T SEEN ONE PERSON WRITE JU-ON!! That's like one of the scariest movies i've ever seen!!



And i'm planning on watching the one coming out in theaters soon... hahaha gonna watch it high!!


----------



## Aleana (Oct 4, 2004)

DiemondDagger said:
			
		

> The best horror movies, aren't the ones that make you jump when you're watching them, they're the ones you're thinking about when you're alone, in a dark and uber scary place.



I couldnt agree more...which is why (for me) 'Signs' is the scrariest movie on the face of the planet...mainly because I've got a phobia for aliens *shudders*
and Shyamalan(sp) did an awesome job of suspense in that movie as well as story-telling. Its the only movie Ive ever seent hat can scare me just thinking about it.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Oct 5, 2004)

the dawn of the dead from the 70s was a really good movie it was so deep and sad i cried. 
the movie i can watch and always get freaked out would have to be the ring


----------



## kane_x (Oct 7, 2004)

DiemondDagger said:
			
		

> Glitter.



Hehehe...Totally. 
I'm too scared to watch Glitter... I might get my brain damaged... As if they weren't damaged in the first plce, but still...


----------



## Sahari (Oct 7, 2004)

Mine would have to be "The Ring" as well.. I'm still scared! x.x The Grudge looks very promising as well.. Crud! Now I can't slleeeep! *shakes*


----------



## GrotesqueMind_1 (Oct 8, 2004)

hmm... I dont think I favorite scary movie


----------



## bluesummersparrow (Oct 10, 2004)

that part in the ring when they showed the girl in the closet, that was hysterical. i was cracking up while everybody else screamed. other than that i thought it wasn't awful but horror movie don't tend to draw me in. mothman that was good and once i actually paid attention it was kind of creepy.


----------



## onlythestrongest (Oct 10, 2004)

the Exorcist, but Aracnaphobia scared the crap out of me the most when I was young. I'm still scared of spiders to this day -_-


----------



## bern (Oct 10, 2004)

the very 1st esp. of the ring movie....scare the hell out of mi..and the rest of the ladies in the whole cinema..


----------



## RurouniLeeO (Oct 11, 2004)

Scary Movie 3!!! It scared me half to death.


----------



## theoneandonly (Oct 11, 2004)

The Exorcist (197X) (x-aomething)


----------



## ahheng21 (Oct 11, 2004)

the ring...
freak me out...
dun wanna say more...


----------



## ninamori (Oct 18, 2004)

Don't watch movies much... my family hates scary movies, but, meh. The Ring was just plain funny... and so was The Shinning... I had a dream of that dad guy shooting me in the back while I was running away and it didn't hurt... it was so funny...

The only good scary movie I've seen has been Ghost Ship... that wasn't scary either... (mostly funny... again) I geuss I just don't get scared... but I like to make fun of my sister who, well, does. XP hahaha she was scared of The Ring and closed her eyes over half the time... and she's older than me... hilarious...


----------



## Skyexx (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm more of an "Old Movie" guy, cause I don't really like any of the new scary movies. So, with that said:

*Children of the Corn*- 
 Holy gosh, that was one of the most original and messed movies I have ever seen. I was pretty damn scared, but it was good, cause I watched it with a couple of my friends and his sister's. 

*Chucky-* 
    Well, this was a pretty messed movie too. Because of it, I am now officially scared of little kids and dolls.  




> freakiest and grossest movie i ever saw: suicide club. anybody who likes this movie should probably see a shrink or something.. ugh!


 
 Oh my GOSH!! You watched that movie too? I thought I was the only one. If anyone liked that movie, they should be sent for mental help. Damn, those Japanese (not to be racist) can think of some messed shit.


----------



## uchiha (Oct 19, 2004)

Lol I never liked dolls... stuffed toys maybe but dolls... HELL NO lol. I like Chucky and the classic all time horror flick, The Exorcist. Especially the original one. I hate them for making way too many different versions of that show.


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 19, 2004)

Fluffy Wumpkins goes to the Market!

ahem Alien would be my fav.


----------



## DeathWolf (Oct 19, 2004)

when the ring trailer came...i was watching it at night reli late so it totally freak me out because of the sounds....


----------



## role_model (Oct 19, 2004)

*Children of the Corn*- 
 Holy gosh, that was one of the most original and messed movies I have ever seen. I was pretty damn scared, but it was good, cause I watched it with a couple of my friends and his sister's. 


 which children of the corn because there was two movies called the same thing.  one was based on stephan king with linda hamilton and the other was a pretty cheap knock off of village of the damed. I was just wondering


----------



## Skyexx (Oct 19, 2004)

I never knew there were two. There are sequels to the first one though... Anyway, I'm talking about the one who's plot was made by Steven King.


----------



## role_model (Oct 19, 2004)

ok yea that was a good one I know the series well and the other children of the corn was not a sequal but just a knock off of the name tryinmg to make some money


----------



## narong (Oct 19, 2004)

i used to be scared of the nightmare on elm street movies ... but i have a feeling its gonna be the grudge this upcoming weekened


----------



## Hinatalovesme (Oct 19, 2004)

my favorite scary movies before they were killed were

Halloween, Friday the 13th, Nightmare on Elm St, Texas Chainsaw Massacre (new one was very good) Ringu, Dark Water, and Ju-on. oO japanese are the gods and goddesses when it comes to scary movies and I'm serious, watch one of their scary movies and you will think twice about scary movies lol


----------



## role_model (Oct 21, 2004)

If you like japanese scary movies I cont' suggest Uzumaki enouth if you can I say watch it


----------



## NocturnalMe (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm a huge fan of horror movies, but I really can't say that any of them have actually scared me. Event Horizon made me jump though! 

Some of my favorite "scary" movies are Lost Highway, Ichi the Killer, Blue Velvet, Re-animator, Battle Royale, Army of Darkness and Halloween

*I have yet to see Ju-on


----------



## Lee (Oct 21, 2004)

what do you class as scary.


----------



## role_model (Oct 22, 2004)

the best type of scary movie is the kind that you see then when you are walking down a alley or somthing you start to look over your shoulder wonder if what you just watched a lil while ago is there


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Jan 12, 2005)

amityville horror 2 (i think its the 2nd movie!). that part where the mom comes into the daughters room as the daughter is talking to her invisible friend in the rocking chair. as the mom questions who she is talking to, the rocking chair stops moving. she then looks out the window and sees these two purely blood-red eyes glaring at her! first time i saw that scared the crap out of me. i watched the movie alone and didnt finish it. i think i stopped when the family opened a portal to hell or something.


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 12, 2005)

Alien! Although after seeing it about 20 times it becomes less scary. First time I saw it I was like 8. 

My fav horror/comedy (Come on all the old horror movies are funny) has to be the Nightmare on Elm St. Series.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm going with Juon. That watered-down American verision "The Grudge" was SO lame.


----------



## Chas3265 (Jan 12, 2005)

Ronin said:
			
		

> Alien! Although after seeing it about 20 times it becomes less scary. First time I saw it I was like 8.
> 
> My fav horror/comedy (Come on all the old horror movies are funny) has to be the Nightmare on Elm St. Series.



I always thought of Aliens as an action movie.


----------



## XxD666CxX (Jan 12, 2005)

Dont Mean 2 Brag But I see alot of Ghost,Thriller Movies!!! And I Mean Alot China, Taiwan, Korea, Japan USA And Other Countries Dat Have Ghost Movies!!

But I Dun Seem 2 Be Frighten!!!
All My Frenz Usually will ask me 2 go see movie coz i wont scream like the rest of dem!!
u can say i dun scream at all!!

but i like it!!
Hmm Fav 1 Would Be Scary Movie 1-3!! Ju-on (Jap)(But Sarah Michelle Gellar Act In The English Ver. The Grudge)


----------



## Itachi_like_to_kill (Jan 12, 2005)

scary movie


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jan 12, 2005)

Ronin said:
			
		

> My fav horror/comedy (Come on all the old horror movies are funny) has to be the Nightmare on Elm St. Series.


lol Freddy Krueger is the man! 
"Dont run in narrow corridors!" XD


----------



## Kurau (Jan 12, 2005)

dawn of the dead (new one that is).. very good


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2005)

Killer clowns from outter space (that was just disgusting) Alien clowns killing people and wrapping their flesh in cotton candy


----------



## kevin77 (Jan 12, 2005)

"It" 

Scared me for days after i watched it the first time.


----------



## narutofan20052005 (Jan 12, 2005)

The Thing
Damn that was scary, it haunted me for 1 week


----------



## Sasunaru-Yoru (Jan 16, 2005)

The Ring ..that movie freaked me out


----------



## Voopi (Jan 17, 2005)

The exorsist and the Grudge >_<
hehehe ^_^;


----------



## XxD666CxX (Jan 17, 2005)

The Exorsist Is Kinda The Same 2 me fer the whole sequel (kinda like repeats)!!

The Grudge well i'd prefer the japanese ver (Ju-On) (Ju-On 2: The Grudge)

Child's Play is just a killer in a doll's bodies!!!
I've Seen Seed Of Chucky (the Newest CP Sequel) and its was just freakin hilarious rather den scary!!!

wad ya'll think bout the "Scream Sequel"


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Jan 17, 2005)

kevin77 said:
			
		

> "It"
> 
> Scared me for days after i watched it the first time.


that movie was pretty messed up. i first watched it at a young age, so i got pretty damn freaked out. the part where the balloons pop in the library was sooo weird. i got scared of bathtubs because that one guy killed himself in one. he had to write in his own blood too...


----------



## nigggs (Jan 17, 2005)

evil dead, seen it at a young age, and im old by the way.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 23, 2005)

Scariest Movie ever? A tie between 'Shazam' and 'Steel'. Nothign is scarier than watching Shaquile O'neal try to act.

Warning: Shaq acts almost as good as he raps.


----------



## Chas3265 (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't care what people say. I liked Dawn of the Dead.


----------



## killerklown (Jan 23, 2005)

*for me, that is*

there are no real movies out there that are scary.but i do have my favorites. Any horror remake nowadays suck, original was and will alwys be better. but to get back on topic a really good creepy one would be A Tale of Two Sister (jap) that movie had some really creepy secenes in it and ws great all around.


----------



## lady_ivan (May 8, 2005)

*Scariest movie(s) you've seen*

movies dat scare me would have to be 


halloween 
amittyville horror (new one)
chucky used to scare da shit out of me
exorcist (old n da new one)

cant think of anymore for now


----------



## zinnia (inactive) (May 8, 2005)

chucky
and some parts of the forgottten


----------



## @_@RockLee (May 8, 2005)

The others


----------



## illusion (May 8, 2005)

@_@RockLee said:
			
		

> The others



I second that!! The beginning was a little slow, but the end was crazy!!! :


----------



## @_@RockLee (May 8, 2005)

I watched it with my friends in a projector at the middle of the night while lying in our bed.... we were all fucked up after that


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 8, 2005)

Meh i dont get scared but ones that slightly gave me a fright were Bride Of Chucky and it was partly a comedy aswell XD When he is trying to get the wedding ring of the brides finger he just chopped off and he cant get it off is f**king funny


----------



## Itachi (May 8, 2005)

the new exorcist is pritty badass, the ring was alright, humm the worst :/ dont think ive seen one that is teh worst :/ and ive seen alot of scary movie :/


----------



## NeoDreamer (May 8, 2005)

the scariest would have to be nightmare on elm street, but I saw that when i was a lot younger.  recently since i was 5 the scariest would have to be the new amittyville horror movie.  the special effects makeup and stuff  really made it that way.


----------



## martryn (May 8, 2005)

The Shining.


----------



## koopo (May 8, 2005)

Seen all of the movies nemtioned above... pussies!!

"Tale of two sister" is the absolute worst movie I've seen. Might it be that the soundsystem was super awsome or that the TV screen was too close. But I was screeming as high as my GF was.


----------



## theoneandonly (May 8, 2005)

The Exorcist (1973)...still can remember the girl's head turning 360 degrees..


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (May 8, 2005)

supposedly the old exorcist gave a few people a heart attack, because movies werent that horrific back then :S? wow..

as for me.. im not really sure, havent seen anything to traumatizing recently.
candyman scared the shit out of me as a kid, but.. now its quite laughable


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 8, 2005)

the horror movies today dont scare like they used to do in the old days....
without stating the obvious ( the exorcist)
i would have to say The omen...that movie can mess up with your mind


----------



## narutorulez (May 8, 2005)

Suspiria!that movie made me scream! <


----------



## AdrianWerner (May 8, 2005)

Others and most of all DarkWaters


----------



## illusion (May 8, 2005)

I'd have to say the scariest movie I've ever watched was Blair Witch Project.........don't laugh!! I was livin' in Samoa *tiny island in the Pacific* and all we heard about the movie was that it was a real tape and they found it in the forrest and put it on theatre's........yes, I was very stupid back then!! *this is so embarassing*

Anyways to make a long story short, I thought I watched a snuff film and I couldn't sleep for 2 days!! Until I finally found out it was fake, then I was like........yeah I told you guys, I knew it was fake!!!=0


----------



## kaiiya (May 8, 2005)

The Ring [not the prequels or sequels, just that one]
I ended up sleeping in my friends room I was so freaked out. I have way too much of an imagination which doesnt help. I cant look in to mirror when its dark. :sad


----------



## lady_ivan (May 9, 2005)

i remember watchin da beginning of the grudge da jap version n it was really freaky n i jus turned it off n never finished it lol da english version of the grudge sucked


----------



## TDM (May 9, 2005)

I never see many horror flicks, that's why for me it's The Ring. Pathetic eh?


----------



## momochi (May 9, 2005)

id have ta say texas chainsaw massacre ooh thats creepy


----------



## 寒い拍車 (May 9, 2005)

The Hills have Eyes, The Last House on the Left... both these movies left me terrorfied... There was another movie, but I forgot what it was called ; ;... it took place in the forest, and it had cannabals and they hunted down these people, and it was disturbing and stuff...


----------



## Kakashi_Love (May 9, 2005)

Event Horizon...I couldn't sleep for two months!


----------



## gunk (May 10, 2005)

> I'd have to say the scariest movie I've ever watched was Blair Witch Project.........don't laugh!! I was livin' in Samoa *tiny island in the Pacific* and all we heard about the movie was that it was a real tape and they found it in the forrest and put it on theatre's........yes, I was very stupid back then!! *this is so embarassing*


 lol it was scary to me because I live pretty deep in the woods and there are trails close by similar to those in the movie. 

anyone seen The Birds? it's not really scary but that's all I can think of.


----------



## Sasuke10-2 (May 10, 2005)

cool movie i saw was Amityville horrer. never seen it but i was told it was freaky.


----------



## tweekt (May 10, 2005)

the exorcist a lot of people siad its funny but i was hella scared
the only movie that truly scared me


----------



## Kakashis_grl_Ice (May 10, 2005)

I thought the most scariest movies I have seen was All the chuky movies, all the nightmare on elm street movies, It, Exorsist movies, Chain Saw Massacre, The Grudge, The Ring, Boogie Man, and let's see...I think there was one more, but I can't seem to remember it, or the Shining. I even have both versions of the book by Stephen King..He is the best horror author around..I have lots of his books, but even the book had it's creepy moments. Way weird...-Sessy


----------



## narutorulez (May 10, 2005)

寒い拍車 said:
			
		

> The Hills have Eyes, The Last House on the Left... both these movies left me terrorfied... There was another movie, but I forgot what it was called ; ;... it took place in the forest, and it had cannabals and they hunted down these people, and it was disturbing and stuff...


those two movies are awsome!wes craven did a fantastic job on those two.


----------



## syrin (May 12, 2005)

when i first saw event horizon it scared the shit outta me =p
but i was about 12....
recent good scary movies i have seen the ring, house on haunted hill and the grudge i all found to be pretty good movies, though not extremely scary but not that much is now i guess.


----------



## hairlesswookiee (May 15, 2005)

i would have to say that nothing scares me anymore. when i was younger i used to beg my parents to rent the scary movies from the video stores. but i will say that something that just creeps me out is the the little boy and the girl from the grudge. just seeing the pale whiteness surrounded by black freaks me out.


----------



## Red Viking (May 15, 2005)

The Ring.  I had to sleep with the lights on that night.


----------



## _Gejimayu_ (May 15, 2005)

Ju-On aka The Grudge. Scared the hell out of me. I didn't dare use the bathroom unless someone was near.


----------



## Demon Fox (May 15, 2005)

I think I'm the only one that's scared of Hellboy...I have no idea why


----------



## skippy (May 15, 2005)

Chucky and omen scared me for days.....


----------



## ワッレン (May 15, 2005)

寒い拍車 , it was called wrong turn that movie you were talking about
.

ione of the scariest i have seeen lately was one called Dead end. i just wanted it to end.

avery disturbing movie i wasthced was called octane, it was very weird has anyone see it?


----------



## wolfwood1218 (May 15, 2005)

Haven't seen many scary movies, but the grudge freaked me out.


----------



## hairlesswookiee (May 15, 2005)

Demon Fox said:
			
		

> I think I'm the only one that's scared of Hellboy...I have no idea why



i dont think you are scared of hellboy but the guy who played hellboy... ron perlman he is kind of scary looking.


----------



## CritiC (May 15, 2005)

The Grudge.


----------



## kakeman (May 15, 2005)

OMG!! the gruddge ain any good it realy sucks!! aint realy any movies that has scared me.... hehe braidead and dead meat are some pretty god ones though


----------



## Hagaren (May 15, 2005)

The Exorcist was the scariest for me, mainly because I saw it when I was 9 or 10. "It" was a pretty good one too.


----------



## CopyCat97 (May 15, 2005)

I never liked the scary movie genre.  I just dont like to watch them, but I like games like the Resident Evil series.   Im weird.


----------



## Sopis (May 16, 2005)

scary movie 1,2 and 3


----------



## rokkudaime (May 16, 2005)

the ring, japanese version,


----------



## akuma no omoigakenai saku (May 17, 2005)

I've seen _Ringu_ and _The Ring _ and I didn't think they were even slightly creepy or spooky.  I'm not immune to horror movies, it's just that those ones had no effect.  The original _Amittyville_ and all of the _Elm Street _ and _Friday the 13th_ movies were too cheesy, except where Freddie popped that kids eardrum with the long Q-tip.  That was just disturbing, but not scary.  The few parts that I've seen from _Last House on The Left _ and the _"[blank] of the Dead"_ movie where they are trapped in a shopping mall in the 70s (can't remember if it's dawn of the dead or day of the dead or whatever) were also disturbing in a painful kind of way.  So was _The Cell_, with the intestines and nipples being pulled.  None of those were scary though.  And _The Exorcist_ was just too good to be scary, though I didn't see it until I was a teenager.

I think _The Leprechaun_ scared me when I was a kid.  He was just so....short.  It was horrifying.  Those tiny little hands!

_Bully_ is actually the most disturbing movie I've ever seen.  It's just too damn real.

Horror movies are usually to predictable or poorly-done.  It's that realistic stuff that gives me the shakes.


----------



## Sayo (May 17, 2005)

power rangers the movie :sad


----------



## Boss Frog (May 17, 2005)

Granny Love 3.


----------



## Lien (May 17, 2005)

When I was about 11, I watched the Exorcist and the face- OMG that was disturbing, it was so ugly and horrific. it scared the shit out of me for years! lol, and then someone gave me a link to a sweet message on some webpage, it's was a nice scrolling love message *to get the reader fully into it* and then the fat picture of that face appeared all over my screen and my heart jumped! that was such a prank!  evilness...lol, anyways another scary film I thought was Texas Chainsaw Massacre - the original one.The story... It was just too disturbing!


----------



## spinstate (May 18, 2005)

Arachnophobia
Event Horizon

Discovery Channel documentary about bugs/insects that are all around us(and on us) but not visible to the naked eye.

Most creepy one was this: The eyelash mite Demodex folliculorum lives on humans and is only 0.35mm long. It lives at the base of eyelash follicles, feeding on skin secretions and cleaning up the area around the eye.
_ Here's the little fellow_


----------



## Jikes (May 18, 2005)

eglacirion said:
			
		

> Arachnophobia
> Event Horizon
> 
> Discovery Channel documentary about bugs/insects that are all around us(and on us) but not visible to the naked eye.
> ...



Event Horizon screwed my brain up for weeks i only saw it when i was 12 and now that ii'm 18 it still scares me, and i consider myself immune to scarey movies.

If you think little bugs eating dead skin off our bodies is bad remember that we are also living with the gangrene bacteria constantly on our bodies so remember if you have an open wound make sure it has an oxygen supply to stop infection.

if you dont know what gangrene is it is a flesh eating basteria that can consume your body, just type it into wikipedia.com for some awesome pics!  :


----------



## SoulFirez (May 18, 2005)

Why has noone mentioned _IT_ yet? That movie was truly scary in the sense of the word, for its time and era, it was unbeatable and it envoked a scene that many of the movies you speak of fall under. 

Pennywise is the man.

You want to really freak out? Go watch _Cannibal Holocaust_.


----------



## LordStronghold (May 18, 2005)

> You want to really freak out? Go watch Cannibal Holocaust.



Yeah, Sometime it really freak me out


----------



## narutorulez (May 18, 2005)

akuma no omoigakenai saku said:
			
		

> [blank] of the Dead" movie where they are trapped in a shopping mall in the 70s (can't remember if it's dawn of the dead or day of the dead or whatever) were also disturbing in a painful kind of way


yeah that was dawn of the dead.


----------



## Kakashi_Love (May 21, 2005)

Dawn of the Dead. I like it cuz it's sooo realistic. I can watch it over and over and over again!


----------



## Zaby (May 30, 2005)

I know this is kinda lame... but i got totally freaked out watching Scream, it has made me paonoied for life. I couldn't take it, and the creepy face and.. ahhhhh, i was so scared.. i still am! 
I actully didn't find The Ring (the jap or american) scary.. or very scary.


----------



## chibified kitsunes (May 30, 2005)

Shaun of the dead. XD

halloween resurrection
ju-on 1,2,3 (jap)
ring 1,2 (jap)
amityville horror
shutter (thai)
the eye 1,2 (chinese)
chucky series


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 30, 2005)

The scariest movie I've ever seen? Kazaam. There's nothing scarier than watching Shaquielle O'Neal try to act. No, scratch that. The only thing scarier than watching him act is listening to him rap, and this movie has both!


----------



## Gravespawn (May 30, 2005)

Legally Blonde 2.  It made me think that politicians were really like that.  It made me even more afraid of the state of our governments.


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 31, 2005)

Saw, ringu, and event horizon (man i saw event horizon when i was like 7 or 8 and my mom's screaming added to the special effects...lol)


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Jun 4, 2005)

Sopis said:
			
		

> scary movie 1,2 and 3


Are you serious? =\


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 4, 2005)

The Exorcist scared the crap out of me when I was a kid


----------



## Crowe (Jun 4, 2005)

Pokemon the movie #2 scared the hell out of me, yeah and IT. IT got to be the best horror film evah


----------



## Freija (Jun 4, 2005)

umm i saw Jurassic park when i was very young, 6 or something, and i was so scared, but strangely after that i stopped being afraid of the dark and i saw the excorcist without even blinking, so... i think horror movies are boring atm XD


----------



## CoolBuu (Jun 4, 2005)

Kakashi_Love said:
			
		

> Event Horizon...I couldn't sleep for two months!



That movie was so scary!  I saw it in theaters and it really freaked me out.


----------



## aquavit (Jun 4, 2005)

i would say
saw


----------



## Bolliewolliepoepapas (Jun 4, 2005)

The ring
and one hour photo, that weird lonely guy Cy freaked me out


----------



## Fitey777 (Jun 8, 2005)

The Exorcist, but the child catcher in Chitty Chitty Bang Bang gave me nightmares


----------



## Urban (Jun 8, 2005)

CoolBuu said:
			
		

> That movie was so scary!  I saw it in theaters and it really freaked me out.


It was an amusing movie, not that scary. Well, maybe in the theater.


----------



## omnislasher_VII (Jun 8, 2005)

SIGNS?

I dunno. I haven't seen a horror movie in a while.


----------



## Blind Sandstorm (Jun 8, 2005)

I haven't seen any scary movies much either but the last really freaky one I saw was the Ring. My parents won't let me watch scary movies for a while 'cause I jump at just about any sudden movement made in my Dad's house since I watched it there at night...and went to bed 5 minutes afterward. I DID see the Village after that, but those creatures looked WICKED!! So was the Grudge, I liked the girl, she was cool.


----------



## narutorulez (Jun 8, 2005)

the village is not a horror movie neither is signs..they are thrillers 

if you want to see a rely good horror movie then watch some Friday the 13th flick


----------



## Seany (Jun 8, 2005)

maybe nightmare on elm str


----------



## lady_ivan (Jun 8, 2005)

boogyman is kinda freaky


----------



## 凶事の兆し (Jun 8, 2005)

I thought the japanese version of Dark Water was awesome. When you talk about the ring do you mean the japanese or english version?


----------



## 2788 (Jul 10, 2005)

the exorcist, the omen
 the gruge, the ring (japan version 100 times scarier)


----------



## akuma no omoigakenai saku (Jul 10, 2005)

The People Under The Stairs.

No zombies or ghosts, just really messed up people.


----------



## Twizted (Jul 12, 2005)

Nothing has even come remotely close to scaring me since I was five and I saw *Attack of the Killer Clowns From Outer Space*. Of course it's not scary at all now, but to a five year old it's fucking scary. Nothing quite like clowns who spin people up into cotton candy and then eat them.....Since then I've seen just about every scary movie that has come out and none have scared me.


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Jul 18, 2005)

Amityville Horror 2. The first time I watched that movie was alone in my house. At the time I was relatively young and damn was that scary. One part that totally freaked me out was when the mom walked into the daughter's room. After asking about the daughter's imaginary friend you soon see two red eyes glaring into the room with this disturbing sound. Omg did that make me not want to look out windows for a long time.


----------



## endgame (Jul 18, 2005)

I watched Candyman when I was 10 and it scared the shit out of me. I was so lame. From recent movies, I thought the graphics in The Grudge were pretty scary.


----------



## Angelus (Jul 18, 2005)

Event Horizon
I don't know why, but this one is the only movie that really scared the hell out of me


----------



## Miss CCV (Jul 19, 2005)

Final Destination.

The whole "escaping fate but can't escape it for very long because death is what you originally intended to deserve" is f*cking creepy and scary in my opinion.


----------



## COWBOYX (Jul 19, 2005)

Horror movies realy don't effect me. But the Ring was scarry as hell!


----------



## Neenah (Jul 19, 2005)

..... "Saw"...but its geniesly good XDDDDD


----------



## swordie (Jul 19, 2005)

hummmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........the ring da japanese ver ........................................................................


----------



## mgrace (Jul 19, 2005)

I watched Steven Kings "It"... When I was in year 7 at 2a.m in the morning... It was freaky..... but somehow I slept that morning.....


----------



## Deathblade (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm not a huge fan of scary movies but the only movie I can remember about being freaked out was "Final Destination." The whole time, the movie let you sit through and watch each characters die in gruesome ways and the problem is you know they are going to die. But you don't know how. It gross me out.


----------



## anime_pinoy (Jul 19, 2005)

The ring was pretty freaky.


----------



## chibi_kakashi (Jul 20, 2005)

The Ring (Japanese)
The Grudge 1 & 2 (Japanese)

and i'd say both Grudge movies are the scariest.


----------



## Nihao (Jul 20, 2005)

The Phone (Korean)
Dark Water (Japanese)


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 20, 2005)

I would definitely have to say "what lies beneath" but that wasn't even that scary.  the ring wasn't so bad either


----------



## RANinjaChick (Jul 30, 2005)

(Points to Title)

I say... The Ring was my favorite. Mostly because it had some mystery too.

As for worst... I forgot the title but it was really cheesy and the bad guy didn't look all that scary...


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Jul 30, 2005)

I think this belongs in the theatre section


----------



## Smooth Jazz (Jul 30, 2005)

Best as ot be 'SAW' if you havent seen it than you so totally must! Do it now I say, as for the worst theres been so many bad ones its hard to pick, but ill say the first Candyman.


----------



## Inuyashamish (Jul 30, 2005)

idk about the best one, but the worst one definately is The Village.


----------



## RANinjaChick (Jul 30, 2005)

Inuyashamish said:
			
		

> idk about the best one, but the worst one definately is The Village.



Yeah, I hated the Village...


----------



## RugaRell (Jul 30, 2005)

best horror movie for me was evil dead, its just a classic, also comedy but still  worst horror movie was freddy vs jason, just sucked, no story and the killing scenes were just lame -.-


----------



## RANinjaChick (Jul 30, 2005)

kakashis0ul said:
			
		

> best horror movie for me was evil dead, its just a classic, also comedy but still  worst horror movie was freddy vs jason, just sucked, no story and the killing scenes were just lame -.-



Really?

I heard it was good, I never saw it though.


----------



## mow (Jul 30, 2005)

Moving to Konoha Theatre


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 30, 2005)

Best Horror movie - *Shaun of the Dead*

Worst - *Land of the Dead* or something around that.  Where everyone in the world except 6 people are zombies and the zombies are smarter.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 30, 2005)

Best: The Exorcist (the first one)
Worst: House of the Dead, House of Wax


----------



## akuma no omoigakenai saku (Jul 31, 2005)

Well, excluding funny ones like _Evil Dead _and _Shaun of the Dead_, I'd say the best was _The Exorcist_.

The worst was _Black Christmas_.  I hate Margot Kidder, and that character was just too damn aggravating.

I didn't think _The Village_ was that bad.  It was a bit predictable, but nowhere near as bad as 90% of the movies that have come out for the last 10 years.  I don't think it was made as a horror movie though.  It was just billed that way.


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 31, 2005)

hmm i dont get scared like i used to.. so i dont have a best scary movie.. 
but as a kid i freaked out when i saw scream, the exorcist, Urban legend etc..

the worst horror movies i have seen.. hmm i dun have one o.o
but i dissliked the grudge a little.. it was a good movie.. but i feel it could have been better.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 31, 2005)

Best : The Exorcist. Horror fest and having a 10 year old cursing worse than a sailor was just damm freaky.
Worst : House of Wax. Horrible piece of crap, only reason i stayed in the cinema was to see Hilton get knocked off, then i left.


----------



## Wierd Divide (Jul 31, 2005)

You have to go for classics like The Exorcist, The Shining, original Texas Chainsaw Massacre etc. 
As for new horror movies though, I can't say I've been impressed with anything apart from M. Night Shyamalans ouput (6th Sense, Unbreakable, Signs) which I think are excellent filmmaking. Although I recently saw The Descent by Neil Marshall (Dog Soldiers) and it was one of the scariest, thrilling horror movies I've ever seen. 

Worst have to be all the slasher flicks after Scream, special mention to Jason X because it cracked me up.


----------



## Kakashi_Love inactive (Jul 31, 2005)

I didnt find the Exorcist scary at all, then again, I didnt watch it when it first came out so it might of have a bigger effect then than now.

Worst Horror Movie : Land of the Dead
Best Horror Movie : Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Taxman (Aug 2, 2005)

Best:  The Shining or the original Texas Chain Saw Massacre
Worst:  Anything original on the sci-fi network...but seriously, any C level horror movie...I've seen too many of them like Wrong Turn, but I watch them for the cheesy factor...it makes me laugh


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 2, 2005)

Worst - Jason X
Best - Resident Evil: Apocalypse


----------



## batz (Aug 3, 2005)

Best: The Ring, The Exorcists.
Worst: All those lame ones coming out now like House of Wax, Land of the Dead etc


----------



## Kaleidovision (Aug 3, 2005)

It's been long since I was truly scared by a horror movie,, like when i was 12ish or something... and I remember being freaked out over movies like Pet Cemetary, Chucky and stuff like that...

lol, and I had a good laugh with Braindead... that movie was soooo wrong and cheap it cracks me up and you just have to see it.

The best horror movies to me are the ones from the 70ies and 80ies... anything made by Lucio Fulci, George A. Romero (don't know about his recent release though),, and other classics like Holy Mountain, Cannibal Holocaust and Zombi (or was that one by Fulci too? ... can't seem to remember)

A special recommandation for The Ebola Syndrome (Hong Kong production I think... sicker than this is hard to come across... I mean fucking a steak and feeding it to customers??, or raping a dying african woman on a riverbank??? etc etc etc

About the recent coming of horror movies... the only ting that's recently caught my attention where asian productions, because IMO the western horror industry is going for easy scares and would classify more as thrillers... just my opinion though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2005)

I've seen a lot of terrible Horror movies, but I can't think up the worst one off the top of my head...

But the best one I've seen lately, would have to be Saw.


----------



## ~Akuma (Aug 4, 2005)

I agree with bassie, but the genre goes to Splatter movies. 

so best splatter movie that I saw is GuinePig: Flower of Flash and Blood...
man this movie looks so fuckin reall and is sooo horrible aaaaa

the worst horror movie that i saw, a loot: but the worst was "Fuck me ore you die"


----------



## Akujin-Sama (Aug 4, 2005)

My favorite horror movie is probably the Exorcist...and there are sooooo many bad ones I don't know what to choose. Probably "Darkness" is one of the worst pieces of crap I have ever seen, ruined our New Years Eve... :sad


----------



## Silent Reality (Aug 4, 2005)

Worst is the Village if that was meant to be horror...I mean it was just so awful

best for me was probably some movie with a clown which killed things,I dunno I saw it when I was little I think it was IT or something I forgot, scared the shit out of me though.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Aug 8, 2005)

As a kid, watching some old black and white films on late night TV (must have been some sort of marathon): from that evening's shows

scariest: original Hull House
worst: Attack of the Fifty Foot Woman


----------



## narutorulez (Aug 8, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> Best Horror movie - *Shaun of the Dead*
> 
> Worst - *Land of the Dead* or something around that.  Where everyone in the world except 6 people are zombies and the zombies are smarter.


you got it all wrong man!the zombies arent smarter than the humans and there arent only 6 people that arent zombies.you must mean the REMAKE of Dawn of the dead or the crap movie 28 days later

Best horror movie - imposible to say!maybe the cult calssic movie SUSPIRIA by the italian director Dario Argento

worst horror movie - scream,house of wax,house of the dead or any other crap horror thats usually new.its the 70 & 80s horror movies that are good

and bassie1981 its was Lucio Fulci who made Zombi a.k.a Zombi 2 a.k.a Zombie Fleash Eaters


----------



## DarkSwarden (Aug 8, 2005)

Scariest Boogeyman the new 1
Worst i dont rly remember the name but it was a movie it was some plant or sumtin that when you ate it and fell asleep some alien thingy takes over you inj the end the dude that survived says to police did you see those big plants and then THE END whats up with that.


----------



## narutorulez (Aug 8, 2005)

DarkSwarden said:
			
		

> Scariest Boogeyman the new 1
> Worst i dont rly remember the name but it was a movie it was some plant or sumtin that when you ate it and fell asleep some alien thingy takes over you inj the end the dude that survived says to police did you see those big plants and then THE END whats up with that.


it sounds like iy could be a invasion of hte body snatcher type of movie maybe it is!


----------



## RabienRose (Aug 14, 2005)

the grudge & the ring


----------



## horrormike (Aug 14, 2005)

Well i'd like to think horror movies are my forte but I always get stumped with this question. I'd have to say my absolute favorite horror movie is the original Night Of the Living Dead, because without it, the zombie we know and love today would not exist. But the best horror is Asian in my book (and this was a belief of mine even before I got into anime) Japan and Germnay seem to be the only countries making anymore original horror movies these days. I'd definetly reccomend Infection for a good rental, its a pretty new movie and should not be that hard to find


----------



## 'RoP' (Aug 14, 2005)

horrormike said:
			
		

> Well i'd like to think horror movies are my forte but I always get stumped with this question. I'd have to say my absolute favorite horror movie is the original Night Of the Living Dead, because without it, the zombie we know and love today would not exist. But the best horror is Asian in my book (and this was a belief of mine even before I got into anime) Japan and Germnay seem to be the only countries making anymore original horror movies these days. I'd definetly reccomend Infection for a good rental, its a pretty new movie and should not be that hard to find



Night of the living dead is good, but I dont like it coz the graphic is too old and meh...but thats taste...
But you are right Japan makes really good movies...

the best and also the worst I've seen was flowers of flesh and blood , I'll never see that again neeever.


----------



## nigggs (Aug 20, 2005)

Merging this with the other thread, they're essentially the same thing.


----------



## zinnia (inactive) (Aug 20, 2005)

Best: house of wax
Worst: white noise


----------



## Chopstickx (Aug 20, 2005)

im not sure which one was my fav. at the moment, but i know that The Village was the worst ive ever seen. it really was a waste of time really...


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Aug 20, 2005)

Best: The Ring
Worst: just about every other one I've seen
Favorite : Interview with a Vampire
Only Movie that Ever Scared me: The Bone Collector


----------



## slasher1001 (Aug 21, 2005)

i don't have particularly any favorite horrar movie 'cause none of them movie ever scare me.


----------



## TDM (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't hav much experience with horror movies, but theo nly real one I can recall that was the bst was "The Ring" My favorite was prolly that Chinese Horror/Comedy where a serial killer is on the loose and they escape by flying with paper hats.


----------



## Nybarius (Aug 21, 2005)

Best -- The Shining (Kubrick version, natch)

Worst -- Suspiria


----------



## narutorulez (Aug 21, 2005)

how the hell could you dislike Suspiria?do you know what your talking about?its a freaking classic!Dario Argento is byfar the best horror director everlived


----------



## Hayate.G (Sep 7, 2005)

I hardly watch horror movies, but it will be Blair Witch Project.....cough


----------



## Kayo (Sep 8, 2005)

I got so damn freaked when I watched "IT" and I was like 6 yrs old. I hated all clowns after that!


----------



## Seraphim (Sep 8, 2005)

Best - Evil Dead II

Worst - The Ring.. I hate that stupid shit


----------



## Darko (Sep 10, 2005)

best? would probably go for the shining, it was just so classy and cerebral

worst? well, its not that it was a bad movie but... the original scream, i watched when i was like 12 or 13... and i found it more funny than scary


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Feb 4, 2006)

bumpage if I may 

Scariest would be The Ring ( didn't see half of it because I had my eyes covered ) and Blair Witch, wich is on tonight, still thinking about wether to watch it again, as I got really f*cking scared last time.

Best would be Saw 1 and 2 

Worst would be Creep , I did not like seeing that woman being stabbed in her private parts with a butcher knife ...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2006)

People who are scared of the ring...god help you...


----------



## pislayer (Feb 10, 2006)

The best horror movies I have ever seen were: The Blair Witch Project and Exorcist.


----------



## Oggi (Feb 18, 2006)

'The Blair Witch Project' takes more than the whole cake on worst.  I was seriously ready to get on a plane and mame whoever produced it.  Best would either have to be the original 'Carrie' or 'The Grudge'


----------



## Oggi (Feb 18, 2006)

elsie_abes2005 said:
			
		

> The best horror movies I have ever seen were: The Blair Witch Project and Exorcist.



oh the irony


----------



## MooN (inactive) (Feb 27, 2006)

The ring was the best horror movie i've ever seen

Dark water was the worst it wasn't as scary as the ring I got dissapointed when I watched it ;_;


----------



## botoman (Feb 28, 2006)

Best: It or Exorcist, though The Ring did scare me. 

Worst: They. Story was a bit weak.


----------



## gaspi (Mar 1, 2006)

worst horror movie that i've seen might be "urban legends" or something like that. (i don't really memember the movie's name lol.)  but that movie was so boring and i could so easily guess what was going to happen next.

and the best horror movie i've seen is.. hmm.. actually, there's 2 of them.
the ring (only the first movie.)
and Halloween (that movie is a classic)


----------



## Feathers! (Mar 1, 2006)

Best: Scream- The most fun scary movie ever. Ahhh high school nostolgia.  
Also awesome: The Shining, Halloween, Final Destination, Butterfly Effect.

Worst:  Boogeyman/The Cave/Most sequals to scary movies


----------



## Kummando (Mar 1, 2006)

Best: The exorcist, classic horro movie, i love it!

Worst: The Village and The ring 2


----------



## Raptor (Mar 1, 2006)

Best:  Exorcist.  and the Ring (the original japanese ones)

Worst:  The ring American version.


----------



## ChopinsLady (Mar 5, 2006)

I can give you a complete list of scary movies!!!
1:The Ring
2:The Grudge
3:The Exersit of Emily Rose
4:When A Stranger Calls
Thats all I'm going to put for the moment!! ^^


----------



## C?k (Mar 5, 2006)

best horror movie...house of wax! just wrong on soo many levels lol

worst horror movie....the ring...wtf?!    WAS NOT SCARY!


----------



## ChopinsLady (Mar 5, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> best horror movie...house of wax! just wrong on soo many levels lol
> 
> worst horror movie....the ring...wtf?!    WAS NOT SCARY!


I totally forgot all about that movie that movie was SO scary my mom couldn't watch it, she was TOO grossed out to watch the rest of the movie!! ^^


----------

